# anacharis



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone had anacharis and if its any good with p's?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I have used anacharis for p's. In general they're a real hardy plant and help with water quality by removing toxins from the water. Problem is that they constantly become uprooted and when they start to do bad, all the little leaves turn brown and fall off and get all over the tank. But if you water conditions are good and you have enough light, it shouldn't really come to that. So I guess they're a good, low price plant to put in a tank for a p.


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

I bought 3 small bundles of anacharis about his time last year. With only 30w of light and natural lighting (the tank is by a window) I now have so much that I had to move half to another tank because it had overgrown. It's a very, very hearty plant that has even survived my Red Devil, which loves to destroy plants.

Every few months it helps to remove it all from the tank and remove the dead and dying parts. That will prevent most of the loose matter.

I let them float in the tank and have never planted them. They grow small roots along the entire plant that look like climbers on vines. Use good plant fertilizer and you'll get your money's worth out of them.


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

ive been using anacharis in my tanks for 2+ years and they are really hardy and root well fertilizing definately helps my ps hide behind it quite often


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

what kind of food do you guys use for them?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I really don't add any plant food for the anacharis and they do great without it.


----------

